# In Need For A Helmet!



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a Bern Baker and Sandbox Classic. I dont wear a beanie or goggles under them though...so i can't comment on sizing, I go with no vents and thus dont need a beanie.

Bern was my favorite but due to a few impacts I replaced it and wanted to give Sandbox a try. Both are comfortable, warm and actually dont look too bad. The Bern was a bit of a nicer helmet as the brim was a tad shorter than the Sandbox. 

Smart choice on getting a helmet.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Ye I dont want a helmet with a brim, but the Bern Macon looks nice!
They are cheap too, which I find funny  MX helmets are like 550...


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Go try them on. They are sort of like boots in that every brand, and even every model in a brand, fit differently. I personally like Giro because they come with an adjustable headband that you can snug up after a haircut or loosen up for a beanie.

I wear google straps outside the helmet for comfort, and even in the coldest of days don't need a beanie. In fact, I almost always have the vents open to keep my head from sweating.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, and bring your googles when you try them on, or you risk being a gaper :yahoo:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a Red Trace II, but it didn't accommodate my ears. Picked up a Pro-Tec on my last trip and it's great. My ears fit fine, and it's plenty comfortable to wear all day. I honestly don't see how people bring themselves to wear anything under it, they're plenty warm already. Either way though, try it on in person before you buy. 

I'd add the ProTec is much better quality than the Red IMO as far as materials.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> Oh, and bring your googles when you try them on, or you risk being a gaper :yahoo:


Good advice :thumbsup:

Bern are great helmets...I will never stray again.:laugh:


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

My Ride duster helmet looks good, fits great with my EG2's and has audio in the ear flaps.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

This gomer right here has a nice helmet.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Whats your guys opinion on sweet protection helmets?
I dont see much sweet protection talk on this forum


----------



## Miles (Jan 9, 2013)

I've only ever Tried Bern or Sandbox. I have a Sandbox myself thats vented and even on the coldest days I just put in a few vent plugs and I was golden, I picked up a size too small for a beanie but it fits fine without. I'd say those are my 2 favorite brands of helmets by far.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

finally got a helmet this year... tried on several different models and manufacturers and i ended up buying a Smith Maze
i can wear it normal or take out the padding and wear a beanie underneath. its pretty comfy and so light i barely notice it


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone else having a problem with the chin straps digging into their adam apple? 

My smith vantage seems to do that =/. I've tried to adjust the V part of the chin strap that is over the ears but can't seem to get it to fit well.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a oval shaped head, and atleast with MX helmets, there are some brands that fit oval shaped heads, and some that dont. Which snow helmets works good for oval shaped heads?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

See the photo above. I got a big ol head... I think it might be oval... It's pointed at the top anyway. That thing fit me good, I tried on maybe 6 differed giro's. The chapter is def made for kids with tall melons.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Nerozor said:


> Hellu
> 
> So im usually a groomer/pow guy, and have just recently started to do alot more park riding. Today, I had a pretty close call at the biggest jump in a local resort, so I need one quick! Which helmets would you guys recommend? As a motocross rider, safety is not something to save money on, so please do recommend some good quality helmets.
> I would like to wear a beanie under it, or atleast just the goggle strap! But then its just to size up isent it?
> ...


i were a poc helmet and they are very good quality and really safe. They also make a lot of body armor too.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nerozor said:


> I have a oval shaped head, and atleast with MX helmets, there are some brands that fit oval shaped heads, and some that dont. Which snow helmets works good for oval shaped heads?


most of the helmets i tried on i had a lot of pressure on the front and back of my head but a lot of room from side to side

the Smith Maze seemed to be more oval-ish and fit me much better


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally a bern guy here but its just because it fits my head as close to perfect as i could get. Using the watts, considered the baker but the watts comes with an interior vent cover that has kept the elements out when needed. Can pull the vent cover out and stick it in my pocket when it gets too warm :thumbsup:


----------



## Koeleman (Mar 3, 2013)

i were a poc backcountry. This helmet haves adjustible ventilation. Really a perfect helmet for me, but every headshape is different, so I would try some different helmets


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just remember three things when buying/using it

1. There should be no gap in between your helmet and your head...ever. Should be snug with no gaps. Nothing brain strangling, but snug. 

2. Nothing more than a balaclava under the helmet...if you want full functioning safety of the helmet. 
3. Rule number 1 applies to the strap. Shouldn't be loose at all. Should be snug, not killing you, but not enough to move the helmet around with minimal force. 

As for what to buy.....whatever you like, fits, and it certified.


----------

